#kubuntu-council 2018-07-09
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.12.6 for bionic now in updates, so that will be on our 18.04.1 iso :)
<mparillo> Until 18.04.1, Updates (point release bug fixes) are PPA-only, correct?  (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa) And, in general, we recommend backports in the #kubuntu channel, right, because updates will be limited to 5.12 plasma series, but eventually, backports might include 5.13 (assuming Qt)?
<acheronuk> mparillo: no, 5.12.5 is in the main archive updates. other point releases like kdeconnect, krita, kio-grive are also going in updates ppa
<acheronuk> 5.12.6
<mparillo> Today's ISO still gets me 5.12.4 on a fresh install.
<acheronuk> it will be in the point release
<acheronuk> also: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/bionic/daily-live/current/
<mparillo> Sorry, today = 18.04. But if I keep full-updating, or I wait to 18.04.1, I get 5.12.6?
<acheronuk> plasma-workspace	4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.12.6 will be in updates once mirror sync
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop
<acheronuk> 4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1 	updates, proposed (universe)
<mparillo> And Discover found them. 319 updates.
<acheronuk> takes a while to publish then mirror
<mparillo> Upgrade complete, and re-boot successful. No dead kittens. Thanks.
#kubuntu-council 2018-07-14
<real_clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqUkI9luOQY
<real_clivejo> is that infringing on Kubuntu copyright?
<mparillo> As you say, Not Kool. Maybe there can be some kind of watermark with https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/
<real_clivejo> just mentioned it to Michael aka Tuxdigital
<real_clivejo> just find it extremely bad manners to remove TuxDigital credits and add his own!
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Still has his voice.
#kubuntu-council 2019-07-12
<valorie> greets to @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @Valoriez {{{hugs}}} I'm usually here listening on telegram, it's been quiet of activities for some time. A ping of my username will usually get hold of me
